# Continental eBike systems



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I guess I missed this along the way, Continental (as in Continental tires, etc.) has two new eBike systems. One is a 48V system that integrates the gearing and the motor into one central unit, so no derailleurs are needed and it even has an automatic transmission mode. It uses their belt drive, and is aimed at the commuter market.

They also have a 36V system similar to Yamaha, Bosch, Shimano that just has the pedal assist motor and it is aimed at the eMTB market.

Has anyone ever seen a bike with either of these systems?

Continental Bicycle Systems - eBike System

P.S. Haters will have to add Continental to the list of tires they won't ride now.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I've just seen them on prototype commuter bikes at last years Eurobike. Integrated motor/gearboxes will be the future for emtbs IMO, especially 750w ones.


----------

